# Семантика слова «автор»



## Eirwyn

Недавно мне попалась коротенькая статья, в которой сравнивались особенности использования слова «автор» в русском и в английском на примере этих двух отрывков:


> The author of this book gave an interview. #The other author/#the second author/another author appeared in a TV show.





> Автор этой книги дал интервью Новой газете. Другой автор выступил в эфире Эха Москвы.»



В статье утверждалось, что русское «автор», в отличие от английского «the author», не содержит в себе семантику уникальности, из-за чего появление ещё одного «автора» во втором предложении не вызывает противоречия с первым. По моим же ощущениям сочетание «автор этой книги» как раз таки подразумевает, что автор у книги всего один, и для того, чтобы процитированный отрывок звучал более гладко, его автору стоило бы написать либо «один автор этой книги» (если их всего двое), либо «один из авторов этой книги» (в ином случае). Какие у кого мнения на этот счёт?


----------



## Awwal12

Eirwyn said:


> По моим же ощущениям сочетание «автор этой книги» как раз таки подразумевает, что автор у книги всего один


Непосредственно не подразумевает (в the author уникальность действительно подчеркнута артиклем, уйти от нее практически невозможно), но реалии таковы, что у абсолютного большинства книг автор один, поэтому если речь об одном из нескольких авторов, это все равно всегда необходимо специально уточнять во избежание недопонимания.


----------



## Rosett

Там, где авторов больше одного, можно написать «соавтор» для второго и последующих.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Там, где авторов больше одного, можно написать «соавтор» для второго и последующих.


Вопрос-то не во втором, а в первом.


----------



## Okkervil

Eirwyn said:


> Какие у кого мнения на этот счёт?


Эти примеры демонстрируют что угодно (неумение выражать свою мысль, например), но только не особенности использования слова "автор". 
"Автора" этой книги можно с тем же успехом заменить на "пилота" этого самолёта, "редактора" этой газеты, "бабушку" ребёнка и т.д. и т.п.


----------



## Vovan

Eirwyn said:


> Для того, чтобы процитированный отрывок звучал более гладко, его автору стоило бы написать либо «один автор этой книги» (если их всего двое), либо «один из авторов этой книги» (в ином случае).


Очевидно, что в вашем примере, противопоставляются "один" и "другой (= второй из двух)", поскольку "другой" присутствует в тексте явно. Но в русском языке "автор" вполне может значить "соавтор" (поэтому автор _мог бы_ написать "один" или "один из", но это необязательно):
_Вы тоже автор этой статьи?_ (=соавтор)​
... чего, действительно, не скажешь об английском "the author". Тем не менее, само слово "author" в Оксфордском словаре определяется как "*a* writer of a book, article, or document", что предполагает, что авторов может быть несколько.

В статьях на сайте Би-би-си, посвященных какому-то исследованию с несколькими авторами, часто вначале указывается "lead author", а затем, по ходу дальнейшего изложения,  "another author". Еще могут использовать "co-author", причем с самого начала, говоря еще об (условно) первом авторе.

"An author (of the...)" в значении "один из авторов..." для английского нехарактерно, но иногда используется:
_Doctors and nurses can ease the strain on loved ones by updating a designated family member at least once a day, said Judy Davidson, a nurse scientist at the University of California at San Diego and *an author of the* 2012 Critical Care Medicine review article._ (The Washigton Post)​_According to these guidelines a contributor *is also an author* if he contributed to conception and design, acquisition of data, or analysis and interpretation of data, and to drafting the article or revising it critically for important intellectual content, and to final approval of the version to be published. _(Frontiers in Psychology)​​


----------



## Vovan

Eirwyn said:


> Автор этой книги дал интервью Новой газете. Другой автор выступил в эфире Эха Москвы».


Вообще же, не могу не заметить, что трактовка "другой автор" как "другой автор этой (же) книги" - одна из двух возможных. Также "другой автор" здесь может означать "другой писатель" (как, кстати, и в английском), и тогда в переводе мы будем использовать "another author".


----------



## Eirwyn

Awwal12 said:


> Непосредственно не подразумевает (в the author уникальность действительно подчеркнута артиклем, уйти от нее практически невозможно), но реалии таковы, что у абсолютного большинства книг автор один, поэтому если речь об одном из нескольких авторов, это все равно всегда необходимо специально уточнять во избежание недопонимания.


Я бы не сказал, что единичность тут играет решающее значение. «Авторы этой книги» я точно так же воспринимаю в первую очередь как «все авторы этой книги», а не как «некоторые авторы этой книги». Для вас, насколько я понял, оно может значить и то, и другое?



Awwal12 said:


> Вопрос-то не во втором, а в первом.


Да, именно так. Речь идёт о восприятии конструкций с относительными существительными (relational nouns) в целом.


----------



## Eirwyn

Okkervil said:


> "Автора" этой книги можно с тем же успехом заменить на "пилота" этого самолёта, "редактора" этой газеты, "бабушку" ребёнка и т.д. и т.п.


Бабушка в этом ряду явно лишняя.


----------



## Okkervil

Eirwyn said:


> Бабушка в этом ряду явно лишняя.


 Да нет, не лишняя. Бабушек, как известно, может быть несколько. А может быть и одна, если не повезло.


----------



## Eirwyn

В сочетании «бабушка этого ребёнка» не закодирована информация о том, что бабушка у ребёнка всего одна, в отличие от «автор этой книги» и «пилот этого самолёта», где дополнительной маркировки требует именно тот случай, когда у книги/самолёта есть ещё один автор/пилот помимо упомянутого. В моём идиолекте оно работает именно так, по крайней мере. Для того, чтобы выяснить, насколько широко распространено подобное восприятие, я эту тему и создал.


----------



## Okkervil

В этих фразах ничего не закодировано и не требует маскировки. 
Просто у русского и английского языков разные средства выражения (наличие или отсутствие артиклей в том числе). А использование разных выразительных средств и восприятие допущенных при этом двусмысленностей -- это не "семантика слова "автор".


----------



## Eirwyn

Okkervil said:


> В этих фразах ничего не закодировано и не требует маскировки.


Ну ладно, не закодировано так не закодировано. Ваше слово — закон.


----------



## Okkervil

Eirwyn said:


> Ну ладно, не закодировано так не закодировано. Ваше слово — закон.


 Сам спросил мнение и сам же обижается.  Кстати, а что вас побудило использовать слово "семантика" вместо слова "смысл"?


----------



## Eirwyn

Если бы вы прямо написали что-то вроде «Нет, с моей т. з. конструкция "автор этой книги" может подразумевать как "единственный автор этой книги", так и "один из авторов этой книги"», вас можно было бы только поблагодарить за высказанное мнение. В тоне сообщения #12, однако, читается скорее «вы несёте какую-то ерунду — давайте я вам прочитаю ликбез по языкознанию».



Okkervil said:


> Кстати, а что вас побудило использовать слово "семантика" вместо слова "смысл"?


Я полагал, что у слова "семантика" более широкое значение, чем просто "смысл". Возможно, тему стоило бы назвать просто «Особенности употребления слова "автор"», но сейчас об этом рассуждать в любом случае уже поздно.


----------



## Okkervil

Eirwyn said:


> Если бы вы прямо написали что-то вроде «Нет, с моей т. з. конструкция "автор этой книги" может подразумевать как "единственный автор этой книги", так и "один из авторов этой книги"», вас можно было бы только поблагодарить за высказанное мнение.


 Мнения могут быть самые разные, не стоит подводить все под схему. Вот, например, одно из них может быть такое: чтобы узнать об особенностях употребления/семантике/смысле слова "автор", наверное лучше начать с какой-то словарной статьи на слово "автор", а не с английских артиклей. И это всего лишь мнение, а не руководство к действию.


----------



## Eirwyn

Если какая-то тема кому-то кажется бессмысленной и не заслуживающей внимания, возможно, более разумным было бы просто пройти мимо, а не засорять её ядовитым оффтопом. И это тоже всего лишь мнение, а не руководство к действию.


----------



## Okkervil

Eirwyn said:


> Если какая-то тема кому-то кажется бессмысленной и не заслуживающей внимания, возможно, более разумным было бы просто пройти мимо, а не засорять её ядовитым оффтопом. И это тоже всего лишь мнение, а не руководство к действию.


 Затронутая вами тема очень интересна и заслуживает пристального внимания. 
Только вот, увы, не имеет она отношения ни к слову "автор", ни вообще к какому-либо конкретному слову. Я лично до сих пор так и не смог добиться от вас ответа, отчего вы уцепились именно за это слово. 

А тема могла бы называться "Коммуникативная структура высказывания" или что-то в этом роде.


----------

